# Clicking/Popping Hock Joint



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a new puppy, coming up on 4 months old. Very recently, I noticed a clicking/popping in her right hock joint. She shows absolutely no discomfort at all... It just clicks every now and then when she sits, stands, walks, etc.

I am taking her to our Sport Chrio on the weekend, but in the meantime, can anyone suggest whether this is part of normal loosey-goosey puppy ligament growth, or whether I should be prepared for bad news?

This puppy is my Agility prospect. :-(

It is definitely in the hock, not the knee, so I guess we aren't looking at Patellar Luxation. She did just have a 1/4" and 8 oz growth spurt, which I guess is significant when you only weighed 4 lbs to begin with.

I am looking for reassurance, but if there is the possibility of bad news, I want to be prepared.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd check with a vet: I have no idea, but if I heard clicks coming from a joint, then I'd have a vet check it out.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've actually had a couple do this as puppies...and as adults they are completely healthy.  I freaked with Matilda...was afraid she has LP. Took her to the vet & her patella's checked out. Said she'd never heard of it but bounced the idea off some vet friends & one had a pup with the same problem that out grew it. Matilda did as well. Once in a while it will still snap but...she is almost 5 & has no issues. Still is agile as ever & has never had any pain/discomfort. One or two of our other puppies had it happen a few times as well & none have had issues either. Theirs didn't happen for as long as Matilda's did. I just assume it's a growing thing.

So hopefully this helps rest your mind a bit.  I may still get it checked out to ease your mind (though if it was me I probably would wait it out as I've had a couple like this in the past) but hopefully your vet finds the same thing we did if you do. Good luck!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you ladies!

It isn't that I am avoiding a vet. Its just, it sounds REALLY BAD to say "hey doc I am concerned about this... Wait, $400 for x-rays? Okay, nevermind, I am not that concerned." LOL

The Sport Chiro IS a vet - she just doesn't do any of the other vet stuff anymore. So definitely I will see her to ease my mind, but there is an element of safety there since she won't pressure us into advanced medical diagnosis. I think I will hold off on talking to our regular vet until we have determined that we may need to pay for x-rays, MRI, etc. I am not prepared for that yet.

The breeder said she had one other similar case brought to her attention, and it resolved before 6 months. So I guess I shouldn't panic until then. That seems to jive with what Heather is saying, and a few articles I have read.

Of course a lot of the other articles scare the crap out of me.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like you have a good plan. I honestly wouldn't worry too much. If she showed any signs of pain or discomfort...I have no doubt you'd take her in.  Good luck!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh absolutely... If there were pain or discomfort I would be overall much more concerned. But she doesn't notice anything is amiss. I can bend and flex her hock while she is sleeping and she doesn't wake up. She isn't sensitive when I dremel the nails on that foot either. I think her movement is okay too, but it is so hard to tell with a puppy. LOL

We have an appointment for tomorrow afternoon. I will report back.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree - pretty normal, as long as you're sure it's the hock and not the knee.

A lot of times, it can signify they have a weak hock. A weak or slipped hock is pretty irrelevant in the general life of a chihuahua, doesn't cause them any pain, etc. Its just not ideal for the conformation of the dog.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Back from the chiro! We adjusted her sacrum and left shoulder, and the chiro found the popping and said it isn't anything to worry about. She did make an adjustment that stopped the popping, and did laser, and that was that. She wants to see the puppy again in about 4-6 months.

She also checked the knees, and the left one is super tight. The right one is weaker, but not luxating. She feels it will tighten up with age and is not concerned at all with the level of looseness in that knee at her age.

I feel much better.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad to hear that!  Hope the looser knee doesn't progress to anything down the road...


----------

